# Sasha - 2 Weeks Later (Kitten at Play)



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So now that he has made himself fullly at home. Here he is playing with some twine and his favorite ball:



Click on the image to load the video


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

He was having lots of fun. Do you think he's going to be a small cat? He reminds me of Snowy, a cat from my far distant past.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't tell just yet. He was pretty skinny when I got him and it's only been 2 weeks so maybe in a month or two, he'll catch up **shrugz** He is 13 weeks now.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a sweetheart...and he has such beautiful eyes. I kept waiting for him to look up so I could see them again.

And, I know I'm REALLY late with this, since I haven't been around much this past month, but congratulations on your new little one!


----------



## deamwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Aww, how cute! He reminds me of a stray female we had here at the house for a while. She never grew... she was about the size of a 3 month old, and stayed that size!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I love black cats!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! He's so cute. He seems to l really love his home now.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Sasha is blending right in and is such a sweetie. The girls seem aloof by comparison, but shhhhh...I won't say anything if you won't


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, he's having heaps of fun!! lol


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there anything better than a new kitten in the house?
Short answer: No.

Sasha is beautiful.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! Sasha looks very happy in your house.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sasha is soo cute.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

aww what a cutie!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a handsome little guy! :love2


----------

